# What Does Your Tack Locker Look Like?



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Mine looks a lot like my living room, and front porch, and extra stall, and mud room. . . wait a minute!. . . mine IS all those places. . . grr. I shall have to work on this. . . .


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Uh I have a shed to store my stuff in. For the most part I try to hang things up, but if I'm in a hurry they are thrown on the floor.

So the answer would be - a mess. 

Sorry I have no pictures. I'm not exactly proud to be sharing my messy shed, lol. It's not muddy in there. I try to keep it swept up, but I know for sure that I threw my bridle, lunge line, and the brush on the floor tonight.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

At the barn I board at the locker's are too small yet somehow I manage to cram 2 saddles, 3 bridles, 2 sets of polo wraps{4 in each set}, fly spray, show sheen, shampoo, hoof oil, leather cleaner, a grooming buck, Woof boots {4 of them}, my paddock boots and chaps, my helmet, 2 pairs of gloves, crop, 2 extra bits, travelling wraps and a sweat scraper. so yes, my tack locker at the barn is hella messy. the BO needs bigger lockers. lol. When my horses come home we have a 2 car garage that I use about half of as my tack area, the other half is for feed and hay. In the garage I have a shelf and underneath is a board I use as my saddle rack. Holds 2 english saddles, and then I use a saw horse for the western. I have a lot of hooks for the bridles and on the shelf everything else is organized. Or its supposed to be, my tack rooms are never organized.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Well right now all my tack is kept in the isleway of my barn... but when I did board my horse and had a tack locker I had one saddle rack with my saddles stacked on top of each other. My bridles were hanging up but all the other misc stuff was tossed on the floor of the locker for the most part. And my brushes and stuff were kept in a small locker that was on the front of my stall.

The locker was wide enough to hold a western saddle with a few inches on either side and about 4' tall.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my tack and feed room remotley looks like a old chevy mini van......wait it is!!!....husband promised me years ago that he would build me one....but i'm the only one on the black with armed tack room!!!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha! So relieved I am not the only one! I have a 2 horse trailer--that has NEVER been able to hold 2 horses....lol. Plus the tack room, trunk, back of my SUV........but the good news is-I know where it all is! lol


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a tack box in the barn aisle with 4 helmets, stack of saddle pads, bareback pad, polo wraps, 2 extra halters, an assortment of wraps, fly spray, sunblock, bug spray, riding gloves, hair ties, hand warmers and 2 buckets of grooming brushes/supplies and misc. first aid supplies. 

The rest of my stuff is either in my entryway at home (hubby just loves that... not) in my garage, or in bins along the wall in the barn. Haven't seen my bridle since I moved my horse, hoping to locate it tomorrow since I've got a lesson!

My trainer just moved to a new property and isn't set up for boarders yet but agreed to take my horse, so things are in a jumble while she gets everything built and organized in the barn. I absolutely love the care she gives my horse so I could care less that things are disorganized right now.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

The boot of my car is my tack locker!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a ton of stuff...lol
First we have our designated area in one of three smallish tack rooms at my stable. It's supposed to really be one saddle space for each boarded horse, but although we only have two we received permission to bring our own saddle rack in. Then eventually in time we took over one of the abandoned English saddle spaces after it had been left barren for months and it is now home to our rugs....oops. 
We are in one of the back corners with our own three-tier saddle rack for my two saddles, Western and English, and my mom's one Western. My saddles' pads are stored on top of them, my English saddle having three pads because I really needed colour options 
Each tier has a hook, two holding our helmets and one holding my horse's main rope halter (as I have a habit of babying my halters and keeping them out of the sun)
Behind and to the left of our saddle rack we have our assigned bridle hook (the kind with the rounded top for a bridle and a small hook underneath) which houses my mom's leather bridle (mine are both synthetic) and my horse's web halter on the hook. Then, to the right of that, partially hidden behind our saddles, is a four-hook contraption we brought in which holds, in order, my lunge rope (with my lunge whip stashed behind the rope between this hook and the bridle rack), my English bridle, my Western bridle, and the final hook currently just holding some bits and pieces (my neck rope, an extra strap to hook up stirrups for lunging or to be a handhold on the front of a saddle)
On the grond, we have our two grooming boxes directly in front of the rack, then some random items sitting on the ground underneath it (thrush care, Rain Maker, a spare brush, my mom's saddle pad, etc.)
We take up double the space we're technically supposed to... but no one seems to be bothered and we'd be more than happy to move some of our crap if we were needed to. We're on very good terms with everyone including the owner, so we're pretty well-liked.

I also keep mass amounts of other stuff in both the trunk of my car and in the middle of my garage. I try to keep medical stuff and bathing stuff in the car, then spare things and stuff like that spread between the car and the garage. It fills two big Tupperware bins and one smaller bin, along with probably at least one big bin's worth of stuff. I have all of my left-over tack and equipment fitted to my previous horse which doesn't fit my current horse, all sorts of cleaning things, quite a few cinches and girths, an extra helmet, tailbags, Sleazies, a million halters, show grooming stuff, etc etc...why get rid of something I may need someday? :wink:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I have two hanging saddle racks with space for two saddles each, one saddle stand, one large green muck bucket, and a shelf.

We have three western saddles and one english saddle, so I use the other hanging saddle rack for saddle pads and winter horse blankets. I also have two four-hook bridle racks for bridles and such.... and then one more hook for our helmets. 

The shelf holds our grooming caddy that doubles as a step stool, as well as all sprays, shampoos, and supplements. I keep our clippers at home.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a rack for my dressage and jumping saddles, then off to the left it's labeled with my horse's names and which bridle it is (dressage or jumping) then we have a box for our helmets and grooming supplies. 

I love my new barn. haha


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Well, I dont have my own horse, but I have enough stuff to fill up the trunk of my car (minus the room that is taken up for spare anti-freeze, windsheild washer fluid and oil). All my show stuff is in a Rubbermaid tub -blanket, cooler, show pad, grooming stuff, leather halter and leadshank, extra halter and shank, rope shank, show crop so I dont forget it, spare gloves....-- then the back seat of my car I have my lesson stuff in a little carry bag and my bridle is in a bridle bag in the back seat. I broke down and bought one when i got fed up with the lesson kids not leaving a clean bit. _


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

All my stuff is in my car, truck, house and small shed. I just don't have a locker or anything.


----------

